# I think its bartenders turn (:



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been waiting as patiently as I can! Looks like babies have dropped. She's being a goober (unlike her) and wont let me check her ligs. Heehee I'm excited. She layed around a lot today No discharge yet but I feel it won't be long


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck with kidding.


Thanks! Super nervous, this is my first kidding!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed for ya, you'll do great!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> Fingers crossed for ya, you'll do great!


Thanks! No amount of reading is preparation enough! Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I have been reading and re reading for the last week as well as constantly counting the days to make sure I counted correctly! Good luck with your first kidding this is my second year and I'm still a nervous nelly! You'll do great and the babies are so worth it I still don't know how I got rid of my very first two kids bc I was so attached to them! But they were twin bucks so I kinda had to but I did the next best thing and sold one to my parents so I still get to see him! Give her extra treats and snuggles and talk to them babies in the belly I did that hoping they'd get used to my voice too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's looking good! Keep us posted! :thumb:


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> I have been reading and re reading for the last week as well as constantly counting the days to make sure I counted correctly! Good luck with your first kidding this is my second year and I'm still a nervous nelly! You'll do great and the babies are so worth it I still don't know how I got rid of my very first two kids bc I was so attached to them! But they were twin bucks so I kinda had to but I did the next best thing and sold one to my parents so I still get to see him! Give her extra treats and snuggles and talk to them babies in the belly I did that hoping they'd get used to my voice too!


Her personality is completely off. She's usually very friendly, today she doesn't want to be close to me ):


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She's crossing her legs but I'm rather confident it will be today. Her udder is huge an she can barely walk lol she still doesn't want me close


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's hoping she goes today!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She's up in our barn loft lol but very swollen udder and soft ligs... Still no discharge but she's had 5 freshenings I think (she's 6-7 years old)


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Slight discharge showing and more relax in vulva and sunken where her ligs should be (=


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

It stinks waiting! They look different each day getting all of us excited and still nothing!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> It stinks waiting! They look different each day getting all of us excited and still nothing!


Yep. I just checked again. Lol. I tricked her and grabbed her since she's not wanting me to be close to her. Ligs are soft and bag tight... Lol then she ran between my legs and ran off lol sides are sunken in even more... My other doe is also bagging up. It bugs me though, for as many kids as she has had she should just be spitting them out by now. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nothing yet! Lol except I may have a few bald patches now


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe...you're not the only one with bald patches...:hair: 

I hope she kids soon for ya'!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe...you're not the only one with bald patches...:hair:
> 
> I hope she kids soon for ya'!


Babies have certainly assumed the position! (= she's making all kinds of silly noises


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck today!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Still nothing... But I tricked her into my kid (and dog proof) pen next to my house so I don't have to trench back and forth through the mud


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

got her up at the house


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

She's a cutie how old is she? Anything new


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> She's a cutie how old is she? Anything new


Thanks! She's supposed to be almost pure bred boer (dam 7/8 and buck registered full blood) she's 6 or 7. I'm sick, but last I checked (a few hours ago) just still overly full udder and no ligs (; still very little discharge. I'll check again in about 45 min..


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I couldn't wait til ten. Lol. Here's a few pics, and I had to lift her tail for her (= she's being a love tonight. Yay! She was a goober for a few days. She's even sharing the house with my kiko kids who she's usually not so kind to (they also have an igloo I had for my great Dane)


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Heheh last year my ff was like that for a month and a half! Finally April fools day I called my mom bc we were joking as to whose goats would go first and I told her I got quads!! Just as a joke!! The next morning I went out to find two still born and she was pushing!! Sure enough she had quads in her! So maybe you'll get quads too!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Heheh last year my ff was like that for a month and a half! Finally April fools day I called my mom bc we were joking as to whose goats would go first and I told her I got quads!! Just as a joke!! The next morning I went out to find two still born and she was pushing!! Sure enough she had quads in her! So maybe you'll get quads too!!


I don't want quads if two are still born! Lol she's been bagged up a good 6 weeks, I was out with her this am, she's having contractions and crying a lot


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! that's great! I will anxiously wait for updates and baby pics!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Anything today??


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm going to start calling her Poli LOL she had an amber discharge, but not much now it's milky looking... She keeps standing on everything stretching.  still being a love.. I can't wait!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Anything yet??? I assume no news is good news and you are playing with kids


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

): we lost a calf and probably a heifer today.. I'm pretty bummed, didn't leave a whole lot of room for excitement. I haven't checked her this AM yet


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyway, bartender is doing a lot of licking on her sides and scratching them with her horns, so there are little white tufts of hair stuck on the tips heehee about to go inspect. 
The cow I mentioned earlier still isn't up, she tried to get up sometime this AM and got stuck in our creek, so I just pulled her out with the tractor.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh no so sorry to hear about the calf and heifer! Hope you can get a cute baby goat to get your spirits up again! Sorry for your loss


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Oh no so sorry to hear about the calf and heifer! Hope you can get a cute baby goat to get your spirits up again! Sorry for your loss


Thanks. Me too. Heifer is still down but hanging in there. I gave my first IV today and didn't kill her. So that was a plus. 
Bartender is crossing her legs waiting for me to give up and let her out and she will run off and have them haha


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey why not walk around with her might wiggle and jumble the kids up and get her pushing?? I did that Sunday after while my boys and I were making a snowman I let her and another run around the yard. Hope the full moon did something for you cuz nothin here still


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Any little ones yet?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Hey why not walk around with her might wiggle and jumble the kids up and get her pushing?? I did that Sunday after while my boys and I were making a snowman I let her and another run around the yard. Hope the full moon did something for you cuz nothin here still


Our goats free range our 60 acres and it's only barbed wire fencing for our cattle. I'm afraid she'd run off to have them and coyotes would find her before I could. I'm so sick I haven't attempted to go out today. ):


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness. My other doe happy hour (togg/boer x) has been bagging up slightly for about two weeks and her vulva is huge today, and she's usually mowing everyone over to eat (she eats on her knees so they can't move her and keeps her head in the center of the bowl where she growls at them) just being finicky not wanting treats! I got her in August, I've just been so preoccupied with bartender I didn't even consider the later acquired doe may kid first (=


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe that's how them girls get us when we focus on one and not the others good luck today!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Hehe that's how them girls get us when we focus on one and not the others good luck today!!


I can't hardly leave the house. I think my hubby gave me strep. I'm terribly sick. /: ugh!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh no hope you get better soon! We had that beg of feb first in my boys strep and pink eye then eat infections then husband got it and I ended up with sinus infection take care of yourself so your girls can have you healthy!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope you get better and Bartender kids!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

How are you and bartender feeling??


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey! I'm much better today!  still no babies. Just changed out the bedding, added a new heat lamp, and gave her fresh hay  lol maybe she will hurry up now! Lol.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

We have some vulva relaxation and a thick discharge (=


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

We've lost our plug!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome so any babies yet or how long after plug loss do they kid?? I'm trying to figure all this out from everyone so I'm ready for mine lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't know. This is my first kidding. But no kids yet, her vulva doesn't look ready yet ><


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great stuff, mine was within an hr from loosing plug!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine started to loose her plug then stopped! :hair: :hammer:


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Ahh that seems to be where I'm at! Patches of hair missing the rest is graying. Haha and thanks for the hug!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck this afternoon/evening!! Hope you have some hair left by the time she has them babies!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha me too! (; Her vulva looks wet but no more thick discharge bummer. Lol. She nested yesterday but I guess it was practice


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Still nothing. Lol. Ugh!!! I rescued two wether kids todah


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

There ya go act like you don't care when your doe goes and focus on your new whethers! Maybe she'll get mad at you for forgetting her and want to kid to get the attention back! Have fun with the wethers


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I was trying to distract myself haha! I was breaking up alfalfa cubes this morning for her and she wanted the little pieces I had for the kids! Lol. She kept spitting the bigger ones out. Ooh made me angry. Lol. Then she stepped in the bowl and spilled ALL of them. Haha so I told her she could eat them off the ground if she gets hungry. She has fresh hay out as well.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol funny preggo goats gotta love them! They are so snooty about their feed when they are due!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Still not very swollen


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Amber goooo  yey.....


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Was that amber goo or straw?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It's discharge


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay babies soon!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So what's new??


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Well... She's playing with her food and laying around a lot. Lol. Being a brat. She enjoys the pampering and is milking it ( ;


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha she is tired of me being a perv, she runs when I try to look at her rear lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I forgot to post this one yesterday


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

She's huge but cute like a potbelly piggy! Hehe my girls belly seemed to drop under her now too good luck and thinking pink for ya!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Just now. It's snowing but not sticking. Lol I bet of it stuck she would have them already


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love that picture, it looks like she's saying RACK OFF STOP TAKING PHOTOS OF ME!!!


----------



## HomesteadRed (Feb 28, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> I love that picture, it looks like she's saying RACK OFF STOP TAKING PHOTOS OF ME!!!


Lol! She is probably thinking "OMG! you annoying human! Please leave me along for 5 minutes so I can have these babies!! Quit checking out my lady parts and leave me be!!" 
Rotfl!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

"For every butt photo you take I will hold off dropping babies for another day or so"


----------



## HomesteadRed (Feb 28, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> "For every butt photo you take I will hold off dropping babies for another day or so"


Lol!!! I wish I knew what they were thinking!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I think that's in the doe code too!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> She's huge but cute like a potbelly piggy! Hehe my girls belly seemed to drop under her now too good luck and thinking pink for ya!


Thanks  hoping girls for you too


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure which area you are but there's a big snow storm starting up again maybe she's holding out for that! Ours could be 6 inches on Tuesday and 1 in slush Monday night


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Not sure which area you are but there's a big snow storm starting up again maybe she's holding out for that! Ours could be 6 inches on Tuesday and 1 in slush Monday night


It's been snowing here for 3 days, just not sticking. Lol.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Not sure which area you are but there's a big snow storm starting up again maybe she's holding out for that! Ours could be 6 inches on Tuesday and 1 in slush Monday night


 that has to be it. Her vulva is finally relaxing!! Yippee


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe yeah it finally stopped snowing yesterday and today but it wasn't sticking either when it was snowing good luck!! I want immediate pictures lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Hehe yeah it finally stopped snowing yesterday and today but it wasn't sticking either when it was snowing good luck!! I want immediate pictures lol


Absolutely!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Heehee


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

tap,tap......


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe love it!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I wish I had been closer so you could see how huge she really is


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like a floatation device or intertwine around her belly


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Guess what I found in my doe's stall????

A cat! Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My cat sleeps in or on my kidding house every night *rolls eyes* She loves the warm bedding under the heat lamp and moves for noone lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe yeah I just put in fresh straw today so he thought he'd steal it for a nap! Just trying to get your mind off goaties a bit


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Hehe yeah I just put in fresh straw today so he thought he'd steal it for a nap! Just trying to get your mind off goaties a bit


Well thank you. Lol  every day is one day closer!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

How's it going? Reminder: what day are your girls on?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> How's it going? Reminder: what day are your girls on?


I don't know. Lol she was suuuper skinny when I bought her, and thought she had already bred, but it was in late august I thought the buck was just being a jerk, he would knock her down and paw the crud out of her... lol. That's when I got the 2nd doe. I think we have regressed. >< ligs def back and her milk seems to be down? *twitch*


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> How's it going? Reminder: what day are your girls on?


When I got her


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

today


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww she looks so good and very preggo!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Her vulva is finally getting puffy!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay that's good!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It's not more swollen today. Ugh!! Lol. But I had a calf born


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww cute calf! Sorry nothing yet on the goats! I'm right there with ya


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Aww cute calf! Sorry nothing yet on the goats! I'm right there with ya


She has a slight discharge now since last night and soft ligs, playin with her food, but vulva's still not ready /:


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally!!!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay!!!! Such cuties!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!! Finally!! Congrats! Are they boys/girls? They are cuties!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yay!! Finally!! Congrats! Are they boys/girls? They are cuties!


I got one of each! The doe has the Nubian frosted ears! (she's as much as 1/4 Nubian)


----------

